# How much is this saddle worth?



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I would pay $350 - $400 for it, as it is still in pretty great condition, and looks to have very nice leather, though it is used and does have scuffing and the like. Sad to see you have decided to sell after reading your other thread.

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

It looks to be in great shape and with irons, leathers, and girth I think it would be fair to price it at $500 - $550.

That's about 50% of what a new Celine (by itself) would cost.


----------



## huntrjumprjenn (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you seriously considering selling this saddle?


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

huntrjumprjenn said:


> Are you seriously considering selling this saddle?


We actually had a bit of an issue with the lady shipping it up to me but that's been resolved now and it is on its way up to me.

I honestly don't know. I mean, I've had this saddle longer than I've even had my horse, not to mention it was a gift from my mother years ago. It has my name on a nice brass nameplate on the back of it. 

I'm definitely considering it because I DO want to get a western saddle, but I'm not 100% sure yet whether I want to obtain said western saddle by selling this one, or just saving up to get a used one.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

It's still worth between $350-$650. Depending on how much wear/discoloration is going on with the flap. Hard to judge from your pics. You didnt purchase it at a bad price. Saddle prices are higher during the riding/show season, so now is a better time to sell.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Since you bought it used for $625.00 and have been using it regularly, I'd expect it to go for about $530.00.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that you will regret it if you sell this saddle. It will cost you more to replace than you will get for it. I would save up for a western saddle.


----------



## Meatos (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a beautiful saddle! I would hang onto it and save up for a western.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

That saddle is a great brand to have. I'd keepmit


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Ne0n Zero said:


> We actually had a bit of an issue with the lady shipping it up to me but that's been resolved now and it is on its way up to me.
> 
> I honestly don't know. I mean, I've had this saddle longer than I've even had my horse, not to mention it was a gift from my mother years ago. It has my name on a nice brass nameplate on the back of it.
> 
> I'm definitely considering it because I DO want to get a western saddle, but I'm not 100% sure yet whether I want to obtain said western saddle by selling this one, or just saving up to get a used one.


I can send you a link to a lady that sells brand new western sets saddle bridle and cheast piece for 300 to 400 I had her ship mine she's verry friendly and trust worthy! 
If you want illpost somepictures of the saddle I bought from her its cericle y pink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

